# Lemony dressing



## lyndalou (May 22, 2016)

Hi,
I made a salad dressing for a bean and asparagus salad the I'm serving to guests tonight.  It's too lemony. Should i dilute it with water, more EVOO or add more herbs ? Really need help with this one.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 22, 2016)

Hi. I would add all three, a little at a time, till you're happy with it. It will keep for a few days, so you can use the extra for something else later in the week.


----------



## larnold (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes I agree with Garlic, just go easy on the water


----------

